# Sony PS3 to Arcam BDP-100?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Right now I am using my Sony PS3 for my bluray player.Thinking about upgrading to the Arcam BDP-100. I am using the Arcam AVR 600 for my receiver. Having a stand alone player will reduce the wear and tear on my Sony PS3. Performance wise,do you think that this will be a good improvement over using the PS3? Thanks for the info. John


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

The Arcam looks like a very player, it will fit your receiver very well 

But I don't see why you are afraid that the PS3 will get damaged by reading BD discs. If you are going to connect the Arcam player to your receiver via HDMI and let the receiver do all the sound decoding then it does not really matter which player you use.
When calibrated correctly, the PS3 is an excellent BD player. Its main disadvantage is that is only can send sound as LPCM.

Another thing to consider is that the BDP-100 is Arcam's first BD player. First player very often are not really perfect (look at Panasonic, Pioneer, Sony first models...)
If you're going to buy a separate player, you may want to consider models from other brands who have a long experience in building BD players.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For BD films nearly all will produce the same quality at 1080p24hz and the PS3 is a perfectly good player to start with, I would not worry about running films through the PS3 as it is designed to play them and you will not damage them by playing more BD through it, If you want matching kit then that is fine otherwise I would save your money and get some more films


----------



## nolia (Sep 2, 2010)

PS3 is still immense I would say.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Got it, thanks for the info


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm hoping Arcam are working on another High End BD player as I love the Arcam sound and I'm sure they could produce something stunning.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am hoping that they make a new player also. Was going to move the PS3,that is why I am looking for another bluray player.


----------

